# MySql --- Probleme



## bronks (25. Dez 2005)

Hi! 

Folgende Software habe ich am laufen: Win2k, MySQL 5.0.17-nt-max, MySQL-Administrator 1.1.16.

Mit MySql 4.x und dem alten MySql-Administrator hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert. Dann habe ich MySql 5.0.16 und den MySql-Administrator draufgemacht. 'Service Control' und 'StartUpVariables' im MySql-Administrator brachten folgende Fehlermeldung: 

```
MySQL Admnistrator Exception --- Access violation at addres 00991514 in module "libmysqladmin.dll". 
Read of address 00000010
```
Beim Zugriff auf ein DB-Schema ist der 'mysqld-nt-max" mit folgender Meldung abgestürzt: 
	
	
	
	





```
mysqld-max-nt.exe --- Die Anweisung in "0y004f56a4" verweist auf Speicher in "0x00000000". 
Der Vorgang "read" konnte nicht auf  dem Speicher durchgeführt werden.
```

Nach Update auf MySql 5.0.17 passiert wenigstens der letzte Fehler nicht mehr.

Kennt diese Fehler jemand? Kann man dagegen etwas unternehmen. Ich habe schon alles mögliche auf LibrarySalat geprüft, aber da scheint alles sauber zu sein. 

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## André Uhres (25. Dez 2005)

Ich weiss nicht ob dies hilft, kannst ja mal anschauen:
-->http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=13887


----------



## bronks (27. Dez 2005)

Andre_Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht ob dies hilft, kannst ja mal anschauen:
> -->http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=13887


Vielen Dank! Doch das hat mir sehr dabei geholfen, mich endgültig nach einer anderen DB umzusehen.


----------

